# Stance width



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

im 5'8 and my bindings are 16.5 in apart at the heel.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

pharcyde said:


> im 5'8 and my bindings are 16.5 in apart at the heel.


That measurement is useless. Binding angle(s), heck, binding manufacturer will all change that number.

Pretty sure the only useful measurement is center to center.

5'8" here. 22" stance width.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Measure from the center of each mounting plate :thumbsup:


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

6'2" 23.5 10 char


----------



## Alex B (Nov 12, 2012)

I seem to have a very narrow stance, mines 20.5" centre to centre, I'm 6'1" tall and about 80kg.

Alex B


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

5'7, 21.5"


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Height 6'2" 230 lbs.
Stance goofy, 25" center to center; -13 back; +21 front.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

6' tall
stance is 15/-15 somewhere around 23.5-24"


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I seem to have a very narrow stance, mines 20.5" centre to centre, I'm 6'1" tall and about 80kg.
> 
> Alex B


I'm 5'9" and I ride 20.5-21" stance. I have narrow hips (30" waist) and short legs (30" inseam) so I guess that kind of makes sense (I've tried going wider... but my ankles and knees ache by the end of the day... even with canted footbeds).


----------



## ParkShredder (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm 5'8" with pretty short legs, and with canted bindings I rock 22.5"ish. 15 deg front -12 rear.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

6'7" with 22.5" stance


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

ParkShredder said:


> I'm 5'8" with pretty short legs, and with canted bindings I rock 22.5"ish. 15 deg front -12 rear.





RickB said:


> 6'7" with 22.5" stance


It'd be cool to see the difference in you two side by side


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

RickB said:


> 6'7" with 22.5" stance


Your joking right?

Im 6' 135lbs, just adjusted my stance from 23" to 24" after watching footage from last year and seeing that my legs looked too straight during jumps and spins. Bindings are 15 and 9

This is a good thread because I was trying to compare my stance to the pros but most of them are shorter than I....23" seems to me the most common among them


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

6', 165lbs, 22in stance width, 15 -15. I'd like to have a wider stance, but that's all I get.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Skinny Bam said:


> Your joking right?
> 
> Im 6' 135lbs, just adjusted my stance from 23" to 24" after watching footage from last year and seeing that my legs looked too straight during jumps and spins. Bindings are 15 and 9
> 
> This is a good thread because I was trying to compare my stance to the pros but most of them are shorter than I....23" seems to me the most common among them


first of all, eat somethin! not joking, that's how i like it. if i went along the lines of some of you guys' i'd be out at 27" or something!


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

RickB said:


> first of all, eat somethin! not joking, that's how i like it. if i went along the lines of some of you guys' i'd be out at 27" or something!


Lol I eat plenty but there is a reason they call me skinny...how do you even bend your knees??? :laugh: 

Im guessing you ride like a 168ish??


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

huckit said:


> 6', 165lbs, 22in stance width, 15 -15. I'd like to have a wider stance, but that's all I get.


What do you mean thats all you get? How big is your board??


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Skinny Bam said:


> What do you mean thats all you get? How big is your board??


Yeah, I'm guessing he's got the bindings on the widest holes on the board. Prolly bought it based on a weight table. This is where your height _does_ affect the board you should buy.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing he's got the bindings on the widest holes on the board. Prolly bought it based on a weight table. This is where your height _does_ affect the board you should buy.


Ya I still laugh when people say its ONLY your weight that should dictate your board size....

But damn even if you were going with a super short park board you should be able to get at least 23" I would think. Especially since I have a 155 and I could go wider than 24" and my buddies 151 is at least 23"....:dunno:


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

Skinny Bam said:


> Im guessing you ride like a 168ish??


i used to ride long boards like that (had quite a few boards in the 170's)
but this year will be the shortest board i've ever owned, 158 bataleon whatever. just going to be waiting on my lil kids to catch up most of the time anyway- might as well have something that's easy to throw around.

i do remember a great couple of days riding a Sims 152 Noah Salasnek board


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> What do you mean thats all you get? How big is your board??


Yeah man, you'd think I could go wider. I also ride a 155; '11 NeverSummer Evo w/ Union Contacts on it. I've got it as wide as I can with still keeping the regular 4 bolt pattern. I could cram them out for an extra inch by putting the bolts right next to each other. I'm not sure if that makes sense- I can post pics when I have the chance if you want. And the 22 inches is measuring form inside to inside of the baseplate. Inside to inside of the binding's edge is even shorter, of course. And, for being 6', I don't think the board's that small on me; I had an artifact (156) set up with about a 24 inch stance, which I liked. If I were to pick up something like the Heritage, size-wise I'd probably go with a 158. I'm basing this off of height, weight, and shoe size. Does my size seem about right for the Evo? I've been riding that size a while and loved it. Spins, jibs, butters and flips.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

huckit said:


> Yeah man, you'd think I could go wider. I also ride a 155; '11 NeverSummer Evo w/ Union Contacts on it. I've got it as wide as I can with still keeping the regular 4 bolt pattern. I could cram them out for an extra inch by putting the bolts right next to each other. I'm not sure if that makes sense- I can post pics when I have the chance if you want. And the 22 inches is measuring form inside to inside of the baseplate. Inside to inside of the binding's edge is even shorter, of course. And, for being 6', I don't think the board's that small on me; I had an artifact (156) set up with about a 24 inch stance, which I liked. If I were to pick up something like the Heritage, size-wise I'd probably go with a 158. I'm basing this off of height, weight, and shoe size. Does my size seem about right for the Evo? I've been riding that size a while and loved it. Spins, jibs, butters and flips.


Stance width is not measured from inside of the baseplate or the edge of the binding, it is mesured from the center of one disk to the center of the other. That makes your stance at least 23", possibly 24".


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha.... Nice. Well, that explains things. Thanks dude! I feel like an idiot. Serves me right.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

huckit said:


> Yeah man, you'd think I could go wider. I also ride a 155; '11 NeverSummer Evo w/ Union Contacts on it. I've got it as wide as I can with still keeping the regular 4 bolt pattern. I could cram them out for an extra inch by putting the bolts right next to each other. I'm not sure if that makes sense- I can post pics when I have the chance if you want. And the 22 inches is measuring form inside to inside of the baseplate. Inside to inside of the binding's edge is even shorter, of course. And, for being 6', I don't think the board's that small on me; I had an artifact (156) set up with about a 24 inch stance, which I liked. If I were to pick up something like the Heritage, size-wise I'd probably go with a 158. I'm basing this off of height, weight, and shoe size. Does my size seem about right for the Evo? I've been riding that size a while and loved it. Spins, jibs, butters and flips.


155 is fine for you, you could even go shorter if you wanted. But ya it makes more sense now that we know how you were measuring :thumbsup:


----------



## huckit (Jan 9, 2012)

Skinny Bam said:


> 155 is fine for you, you could even go shorter if you wanted. But ya it makes more sense now that we know how you were measuring :thumbsup:


Sorry, digging this up... 

I thought it was fine sizewise; if it wasn't, I would need to revolutionize my understanding of board sizing. :laugh: So yeah, I measured the correct way, and I'm actually at 25.5 inches... ha. That's plenty for my height, but I remember my artifact being about an inch or so bigger... Maybe my memory serves me wrongly. Haha anyway thanks for the insight bro.:thumbsup:


----------

